# Traynor YGM-4



## SUPERBEE (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a 1973 Traynor YGM-4 amp and want to replace the original 4 - 8" Marsland speakers. 

Can someone confirm what ohm the speakers are ? They dont say on them. 

The amp is around 20 watts and also wonder what would be a good wattage for the four new speakers. 

Also , any recomendations on what to go with ? Im thinking either Weber or Jenson.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

From what I'm able to gather it's 8 ohms. Puts out 25 watts. Four 8" speakers is definitely something I've never seen or heard. I wonder if a baffle cut for a 2X12 might not make more sense sound and cost wise. I'm a big fan of the Weber speakers. The Jensens are cheaper, but most of them sound shrill to my ears. Two 12" speakers rated for 20 or so watts would be great.
Shawn :smile:


----------



## SUPERBEE (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Shawn. 

Ive thought about changing the speaker size but i would like to keep it as original as possible. 

What Webers would you go with if it were you ?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Marsland speakers show up in a lot of odd ball Canadian amps. You can only improve on these IMHO. Weber has a bunch, but I think any old school alnico Jensen-type ought to give you a nice tight bottom with chimey highs. The Signature series is well priced and recieves good reviews. If you want to spoil yourself/your amp, have a look at the Vintage series.

Cheers Shawn.

https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/


----------



## SUPERBEE (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks again. 

Do you know if im going to get burned for a tom more money once they come into customs if i order from the states ?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I ordered mine through a repair shop. It was $95 USD which wound up being $130 CAD. The exchange rate was favourable then, so it wasn't too bad. The Signature series will be the most affordable. I know from others I've talked to that the duty and shipping can get pretty pricey. Find a Weber distributer closest to you by checking the Tech Registry, and ask them what it will cost. 

http://www.webervst.com/techreg/canada.htm

Cheers Shawn.


----------

